# Hello!



## MrsKitty

I cannot seem to find out the proper way of saying "Good morning!" or "Hello!" in Czech. Thanks a bunch for your help!


----------



## GyörgyMS

Hello!  Ahoj! 

There are probably other ways of saying 'hello' in Czech, but this is the most common one.

Good morning! Dobré ráno/ Dobré jitro!

GyörgyMS


----------



## winpoj

Well, I would slightly disagree here. "Ahoj" is more informal than "Hello" in my view. "Hello" should quite often be translated as "Dobrý den".


----------



## duden

I agree with winpoj.
You cannot say "Ahoj!" to your teacher or to somebody you don´t know personally. In that case you should use 

Dobrý den - "Good day" - in the morning, in the afternoon, even in the evening

Dobré ráno - Good morning
Dobré odpoledne (rather formal in my view) - Good afternoon
Dobrý večer (also quite formal) - Good evening

*duden


----------



## jtyman

Good morning = dobre rano - used only in the first half of the day, before lunch

Hello = dobry den - good day - can be used any time during the day, including morning.

Dobry den is a shade more formal than dobre rano, probably because it is more generic - but some people may disagree. Nobody will get offended when addressed either way.


----------

